# GoRide Bicycle



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi there,

Has anybody here have an opinion/experience with GoRide Bicycle shop in Redwood city? Their bike prices are cheaper than Mike's Bikes (even as Mike's is on 'mega-sale' as of this writing). Are they legit?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

I almost bought a bike from them. As long as you don't go during their busy time, you can expect very decent service. I was there on a Sunday afternoon and couldn't have asked for better service. Another time I went they were busier and service was still very decent. I don't have any experience dealing with them after a purchase. They sell a lot of left-over / previous year bikes at some awesome prices. Worth checking out, IMO.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought a Look from them last year. I've been very happy with the shop. Very good price for the bike, Bob seems to get great deals. I've been quite satisfied with post sale service, they take care quick adjustments while I wait. You have to be reasonable, of course, can't expect them to drop everything and change bearings in a bottom bracket, but a quick gear adjust, sure. 

I also do like to support and independent local bike shop, but that's just me.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Test rode a tarmac there once. They seemed cool, not much else to say. Their closeout list on the site has some awesome deals though.


----------



## D1PHAM (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought a CAAD 10 from them a week ago. Price was awesome and the techs are friendly and knowledgeable. I'd buy from then again. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is there review for GoRide from MTBR:
Go-Ride Bicycles Bay Area Bike Shop Reviews

I heard a rumor that Specialized dropped them, so they likely are blowing out any remaining inventory at even lower prices.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I've bought two bikes there (and two from Mike's Bikes). They are a small shop compared to Mike's but have been around a while. 

I've found them very good. Both my bikes were end-of-year closeouts and the pricing was very good. I can't really comment on current year bikes, although I think you'll find GoRide will probably negotiate more than Mike's.

I've used their service a couple of times - one warranty - and found them very competent, helpful and friendly.

A friend of mine who lives way down in south San Jose comes all the way up to GoRide for all his bikes and swears by them.


----------



## delje08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you think we can actually negotiate on their closeout bikes. I know their pricing is really good just wanted to know if they have room to do so.


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep, their close-out deals are very competitive. If I can't go to their shop I'll probably ask my LBS if they can match... thanks for all the replies!


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

Who in SoCal is a shop sort of like GoRide that carries these types of brands on great closeout deals?

Thanks!


----------

